

Bing's first month a bust - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/bings-first-month-a-bust-2009-7

======
web3
I've been getting a lot more traffic from Bing lately than Google. A few weeks
back I recall hearing an older woman at work saying "..look for it on...
what's that called? Bing?" My guess is she's not the only person, seemingly
obvious to the search engine wars, that has taken notice.

I still like Google better though.

